
Death Loops - bemmu
https://www.derekyu.com/makegames/deathloops.html
======
throwaway17_17
This article is great and I can certainly relate. I adore the Spelunky book
and have watched many of Derek’s talk that are floating around YouTube. His
stories reflect actual relatable experience for indie developers that a great
GDC talk from devs at AAA (heck, even middle card) studios don’t quite
capture.

